# Luca's hips and elbows



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Finally decided to get "official" films on Luca's hips and elbows--he's 3.5 years old, and had never been x-rayed. So he went to an orthopedic vet recommended by his breeder this morning. 

I didn't really think there would be any issues--but you never know. So it was a pleasant relief to actually see the films and have the vet show you and explain--his hips and elbows all passed with flying colors! 

I wish I had digital files to share--but this vet does it with old-fashioned film, and I didn't think to bring a camera to take pictures of them on the lightbox. 

Luca's still feeling a little drunk from the sedative, so we'll celebrate later.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

thats great! Congratulations!


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

that is great news.

I plan to get Jesse xrayed when he is 18 months old as the vet said she can't certify him free of HD and ED till then, she said she can do it now to see if he is starting with this but will not certify him clear till 18 months so would have to be xrayed then too, so we will hold off till then. Jesse has no issues I just want to make sure he is clear before we train him to run with bikes and roller blades - I will be 43 going on 44 then, yup still active...


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Congrats! It's always good news to hear their joints are in tip-top shape.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Congrats! Awesome news!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm happy for you







thats wonderful news and always a relief...


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Congratulations! Which vet did you use? Was it Dr. Garber at Belkin Animal Hospital? He does all of my vet care.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Daphne--Marilee Wilkinson (Luca's breeder) ((do you know Marilee??)) recommended Dr. Kohne at Arnold Animal Hospital--that's the vet she's used for years. Nice guy, and he did seem very knowledgeable about OFA x-rays and orthopedic issues in general.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Yes, I know Marilee. I'm sure that she gave you great advice.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

yeah for Luca!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

WTG!!!!!! That is always a relief!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Have you ever thought of breeding your dog. Frankly, I never did with mine, until the X Rays came back which were all positive.

Now I wonder if it is worth discussing with my dog's breeder. 

Celebrate now, we always worry, but your post is great and nice to hear.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Luca is neutered. Breeding him was never a consideration at all. That's just not my thing.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh, that's good news! Calcium/phosphorus ratios, fat and protein ratios and weights... all that agonizing paid off, eh? 










Seriously, congratulations. Sounds like Luca is still celebrating. You might open yourself a nice bottle of wine too.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks! The celebration was last night at Luca's favorite fine dining establishment--Sonic. He's fond of their tater tots. I had a slushie.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Tater tots.... (paging through all my raw diet books...) mmm... not seeing it... surfing over to rawdogranch.com now... 

Sounds yummy! We get Sonic commercials on Cable TV. But we have no Sonic around here. Seems particularly cruel. Some of that food looks pretty yummy!


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

No Sonic?! You are deprived.









From a culinary standpoint, you're not missing much (except grease, cheese, salt, and the rare "blue coconut" flavor. Really.) But it's an easy outing with a car full of dogs since no one has to get out--a carhop brings it to you--which my dogs seem to like. Strangers bring food to the car window! I like strangers!


----------



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Luca_stl But it's an easy outing with a car full of dogs since no one has to get out--a carhop brings it to you--which my dogs seem to like. Strangers bring food to the car window! I like strangers!


You know what, I never thought about it until you said that, but what a great way to get a dog comfortable with strangers. Strangers bringing greasy food to the car window, plus getting a car ride out of it? What more could a pup want and what better reward for good behavior than tasty greasy tots! May have to take the Dieter dog to one this weekend if the rains stays tomorrow....


----------

